# Slurp V



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Vey nice close up Dalantech.

Do you have any other bee pics?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"Do you have any other bee pics?"_

 

I believe he [Dalantech] is John Kimbler, 2009 "Digital Macro Photographer of the Year". > http://nocroppingzone.blogspot.com/2010/01/digital-photographer-of-year.html

_"John is one of the greatest macro photographers i've seen on flickr. But that's not all. Not only are his images amazing, he is also extremely generous in sharing all his macro knowledge in his blog and vairous forums!" > http://www.flickr.com/people/dalantech/_

_> http://dalantech.deviantart.com/ > http://www.outdoorphotographer.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1421_


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah thanks Oldbee, yes since my last post I've discovered some more of his work, a pleasure to look at!


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Dalantech,
Belated congrats on being the "Digital Macro Photographer of the Year" well deserved!! 
I would like to see a picture of you taking one of these pics, flower in one hand, camera in the other.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks 

Doctor Norm Garry has a book on beekeeping coming out this winter, and a few of my images will be in it. I'm also being published in Nation Geographic's Young Explorer Magazine this Jan / Feb time frame.

You can find more images at my Deviant Art site: www.johnkimbler.com and I blog about the techniques I use at www.nocroppingzone.com

This spring I'll see if I can enlist the help of my wife to shoot a video of me photographing bees up close


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations for the _well deserved_ recognition. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Omie said:


> Congratulations for the _well deserved_ recognition. :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------

